# Blob top round bottom bottle



## franj

This maybe should have been posted in the soda forum, but I wasn't sure. I recently scored this on E-bay. I probably paid too much but I've always wanted one of these. Now that I have one, I'm curious about it's history and purpose. My main question is why the round bottom? I know that some wine bottles had round bottoms but were packaged in a wicker casing that allowed it to stand upright. Were these packaged in a similar fashion? 

 Dave


----------



## jdogrulz

Hi Dave,
 The Round bottom bases were made so that the bottle was left on its side so that the cork would not dry out and shrink allowing the contents to loose carbonation and/or evaporate.  The rounded base bottle was made of thick heavy glass and used for carbonated soda, mineral water, and in particular, ginger ale. They date from the 1870s to the 1910s.

 Hope this helps.

 Jeff


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Dave,
 They certainly are very cool and different. They were often imported (and as Jeff noted) shipped on their sides to preserve the contents. That explains why embossed ones will often have cities such as Belfast and Dublin on them. I believe embossed ones from US cities are the most desirable (but even then value probably relates to rarity and condition). What you have there is not rare but if you like the bottle, that's the main point of collecting.


----------



## GuntherHess

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/upfiles/2973/80A2F2599B9543D9BFA23EDF3633CE75.jpg


----------



## franj

Thanks guys[]

 I may just purchase that CD.

 Dave


----------



## Staunton Dan

Here's one that I found yesterday. I have found a lot of round bottoms but most are un-embossed. This one is from Belfast and Liverpool.


----------



## VA is for Diggers

I have dug a few Corry or Curry from Belfast like Dan's with total round bottoms; those usually date to around 1875-1890. The 1905-1915 rounded carbonated beverages mostly had a large concave dimple at the base to where they could stand upright if needed. They are also usually aqua/light green in color. Those are worth little, unless embossed. The cloverdales from PA are the ones I have dug the most in this type.


----------



## cyberdigger

Getting a round bottom in your collection is an important move.. they may not be worth much, but every "well rounded" collection should have a specimen.. you could have a thousand bottles out on display, and a non-bottle person will always go straight up to the round bottom and say "Hey.. what the ____?" []


----------



## coboltmoon

The round bottom bottle is able to withstand more carbonated pressure then a normal bottom bottle.  This is why they were used for carbonated sodas.


----------



## RED Matthews

Hello franj;  I have two of these bottles and only one holder.  When the were served in soda fountains they had chromium handled holders the bottles fit into.  RED M.


----------



## cyberdigger

Red, I would love to see a pic of the holder!! Pleeeeease!!??


----------

